# what put on filter intake



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I plan on putting some RCS in my 10 gal and have HOB filter on it. I was wondering to put on the intake part that is the tank as I dont want it to suck up the shrimp thanks.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

these are what I use they come in a two pack
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4609&rel=1


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

so you dont put anything like a sponge over that part I thought I saw where people put something over that.


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try pantyhose...its what I use and seem to be working great but gets clogged easily...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've seen people use a coarse sponge and tie/wrap it around the intake. Never tried it (don't have shrimp) .


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

they are pre-filter sponges that go on that power head. It just slips over the intake. They work for any intake.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Try wrapping some blackhairnet around the intake and securing it with small zipties.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

I found some sponges at petco with a hole in them that fit the intake perfect.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

chaznsc said:


> I found some sponges at petco with a hole in them that fit the intake perfect.


Yeah I have been looking at petsmart for something like that but no luck Thanks for the suggestions. Think I may wrap something around like until i get the prefilter thing


----------



## fwdixon (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with my ghost shrimps getting sucked into the filter (150gph). Not sure if this helps or not.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi new2plnts,
I had a problem finding the sponges too when I first started too until someone suggested I Google Shopping for "Sponge Prefilter". The filters are available for different size tubes so it helps to know the diameter of the tubing you need to cover.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I use a stocking overwhich a custom window screen is fitted over. I sewed it on and trimmed the excess. Works well.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I never really worried about it. They seem to like it in there! In fact, I pulled many from my Eheims that were far to large to have been sucked in through the strainer. I'd just dump them back in the tank when cleaning the filter.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Try the zoomed prefilters. I love em.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/ctl3684/cp18495/si1381346/cl1/zoo_med_501_filter_sponge_replacement?&query=zoo+med+501&queryType=0&offset=0


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I use these and they work great. Ken's fish has them cheaper I think. I get them from Kens.
http://www.cheappetproducts.net/shopdisplayproducts.asp?Search=Yes&sppp=15


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe I will try it without for a while and see what happens and if need them get the ones from big als or Drsfosterandsmith. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

new2plnts said:


> Yeah I have been looking at petsmart for something like that but no luck Thanks for the suggestions. Think I may wrap something around like until i get the prefilter thing


Look in the turtle section and there is a replacement sponge for the AZOO 501 canister filter that will fit the intake tube of most any filter.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks will check on that this week whenever I make it up there.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

i had a piece of panty hose over the intake till i ordered a sponge filter online. its a good temporary solution.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks now I am just waiting to see someone post them in the for sale adds here


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

use a aquaclear sponge


----------

